# Thecopus Maku’u Mehune



## SlipperFan (Aug 20, 2009)

There are, I believe, two species in this genus: maingayi x secunda. This is a cross between the two. Small flowers, slightly less than 1" NS. And a sweet, citrus fragrance.


----------



## NYEric (Aug 21, 2009)

Very nice, thanx for sharing.


----------



## JeanLux (Aug 21, 2009)

very cool bloom!!! First time I meet this genus, while googling now! Thanks Dot!!! Jean


----------



## TyroneGenade (Aug 21, 2009)

Very intriguing flowers. Can you tell us a bit more about the plant? Is this a first flowering and do they produce more flowers per spike? Its looks like quite an attractive plant---are the brown blotches on the leaves sunburn or do they naturally get tatty like Stanhopea leaves?


----------



## paphioboy (Aug 21, 2009)

Looks a lot like Thecopus secunda.  I didn't know there was a hybrid in this genus. Thecopus are related to Thecostele, and both of these are pretty easy to grow. Semi-shade, moist whole year round. They have one main blooming season, I believe, and thecopus secunda flowers gregariously with many spikes from the base of the plant. I think the black blotches can't be helped, they do tend to get tatty..


----------



## Evergreen (Aug 21, 2009)

very cool indeed


----------



## Ernie (Aug 21, 2009)

Very neat. And, once again, you captured it splendidly. 

-Ernie


----------



## fbrem (Aug 21, 2009)

wow, that's a new and exciting one for me. Thanks

Forrest


----------



## goldenrose (Aug 21, 2009)

:clap: oohhhh so cute! :clap:


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 21, 2009)

TyroneGenade said:


> Very intriguing flowers. Can you tell us a bit more about the plant? Is this a first flowering and do they produce more flowers per spike? Its looks like quite an attractive plant---are the brown blotches on the leaves sunburn or do they naturally get tatty like Stanhopea leaves?


Tyrone, I can't say very much -- I've only had the plant a couple of months. The leaf on the far side is a new one, and so far, it doesn't have the brown spots. It doesn't look like sunburn to me, but that maybe it had some kind of fungus or bacteria problem, like most of the Onc. Sharry Babies I've seen. Time will tell if this is a permanent feature, or something in the past.

Paphioboy's culture tips are pretty much what I follow. I have it in small PrimeAgra (not S/H) so that it drains well. I've been watering it 2x per week.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Aug 21, 2009)

Wow, what is that huge appendage floating about the lip - the column? That is incredible looking!


----------



## Elena (Aug 22, 2009)

A new one for me. Very cool, intricate flowers.


----------



## Sue (Aug 26, 2009)

Really interesting. Definitely one of the stranger, more dramatic columns I've seen on any orchid.


----------

